# Need Help! 4 by 16 table advice.



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can someone post some different 4 lane tracks that will work on my 4 by 16 table?

I plan on buying TKO track down the road but want to try some different layouts before I make the final design. Let's face it, the TKO will most likely be the first and last custom purchase so I want to be sure about the layout before commiting to any certain one.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Check out the 4x16 layouts at http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ and http://www.maxtraxracing.com/Tracks4x16.html


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rbrunne1 said:


> Check out the 4x16 layouts at http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ and http://www.maxtraxracing.com/Tracks4x16.html




Thanks. The first link doesn't have but one or two 4 by 16's. Now the second has some good ones but no overpasses on any of them?

I think I need to have one over and under in there.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Download Ultimate Racer and design your own

http://www.uracerweb.org/


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Mad Dog's Max......*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks. The first link doesn't have but one or two 4 by 16's. Now the second has some good ones but no overpasses on any of them?
> 
> I think I need to have one over and under in there.


..won't work on a 4x16 but I thought it may give you ideas.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rbrunne1 said:


> Download Ultimate Racer and design your own
> 
> http://www.uracerweb.org/


I wish I knew how to use that. I'm horrible with a keyboard. Problem is, it doesn't have 8 cylinders! :freak:Thanks.



WooffWooff said:


> ..won't work on a 4x16 but I thought it may give you ideas.



I'm digging it, but i'd never get something symetrical like that on a 4 by 16.

I kinda like hair pins and lots of chicaines. (how the heck do you spell that?) Along with long straights and big sweeping turns.:woohoo:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

You can also take the 4x12 layouts from the hoslotcarracing.com link and just add a few extra straight track pieces to each straight to stretch them to 4x16. The Glendale 50 layout has each of the features you kinda like. You could just add 3 15" straights to each of the four straights leading in and out of the lower turns.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I wish I knew how to use that. I'm horrible with a keyboard. Problem is, it doesn't have 8 cylinders! :freak:Thanks.


Give it a try. It's pretty easy (I don't think you even use the keyboard - just point and click) :freak:

If you can post on HobbyTalk, you'll be creating layouts in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Check out Brad Bowmans site for ideas:

http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/built_tracks.htm

This is a section which lists and shows pics as well, a pretty nice reference and a lot of cool layouts.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Not a lot of HO but a lot of ideas.

http://ux5490.us/


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*HO track ideas...*

HO world has an archive you can get some ideas from... but the best method I found for track ideas is a simple google search for HO slot car clubs, or Ho slot car track. You will find several different slot car groups all over the US. From there, just look at the links for "tracks". There are literally hundreds of HO track pictures scattered all over the internet. 

It takes some time, but it's worth it. I realized that my track designs with my Max are based on different elements or sections of other hobbyist's tracks.

Good luck!

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

if you are going to landscape it,you could probably plan ahead,aswell.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotnewbie69 said:


> if you are going to landscape it,you could probably plan ahead,aswell.



No landscaping for me. I been there. I just want a clean track.
:dude:

Thanks so far for the input guys.:thumbsup:

Keep em coming.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco/Mattel is currently producing a classic over/under configuration.


----------

